# To wax or what?



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Guys i'm stuck, I don't know what to use on fiberglass siding? I used to use lemon pledge on my alum. sided motorhome, works good by the way, takes off all oxidation and black streaks and smells good too. Should I give it a try or use something else?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use turtle wax which has wash and wax in the same bottle. I'm pretty lazy. Works good on the trailer and the thetford black streak remover works well on the black streaks.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Has anyone tried marine wax. Most recreational boats today are made of fiberglass, with a Gel-coat finish on top. Is there any reason why a good marine wax made for fiberglass hulls won't work?

Tim


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I use protect all, it has cabana wax in it. Just spray on and wipe off. Works wonders...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Vern whats pertect all and where do you buy it at? I is it like armor all in a little spray bottle? I like the idea of a marine wax and may have to go that route, I can feel my arm and back already. Really would like something that requires less wax on/ wax off rubbing. Like I said I may have no choose as it gets to be 120+ in the shade during mid summer and I don't have a cover for the TT.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Like Mike, I use the turtle wax that has the wash and wax in the same bottle. It kept the TT looking real good all last summer.

I know there are a bunch of folks over on rv.net that use a marine wax and they say it works real well.

I had planned on doing the wax on/wax off thing this spring. I would like to get one good coat of wax on each year. I will watch this thread.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

According to Keystone:

Q - What should I use to clean the fiberglass/metal siding of my RV?

A - Use automotive/Marine grade "Non-abrasive" cleaners & waxes with a soft cloth. Avoid products with ammonia, caustic harsh cleaners and rubbing compounds. Avoid high-pressure washers, rotating brushes, etc. around graphics or painted areas. Do not â€œdry wipeâ€ surfaces.

Randy


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thank for the info. When I was at Kampers Korner today picking up a RV 115 volt outlet to install for a CO detector I bought some stuff called Gel-Coat cleaner. If you need to install a 115V outlet for a CO detector the existing one that is on the bathroom wall facing the slider at floor level is feed from overhead and can be easily spliced into for the new one at ceiling level. Anyway I will be doing the waxon/wax off thing because the direction say to let dry and polish. I will let you all know how it goes. Kirk


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Vern whats pertect all and where do you buy it at?


ProtectAll


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm using Gel-Gloss with good success so far. It has a very mild abrasive mixed in with the wax and shines up the rig very nice. Also, just a few ounces did the whole rig.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Haven't had the Outback long enough to even wash it, let alone wax it, but I plan to use the same thing I use on the Avalanche, 3M's Marine grade wax. I figure if it works on the gel coat of boats, and the Chevy, it will do OK on the Outback.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

And if you ever drive into the water, like that million dollar motorhome on TV, your paint on the whole set up will be protected!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think if I ever drive the Avalanche and Outback into the water, like that million dollar class A, the condition of the paint will be the least of my problems....









Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll be going to the RV.net rally weekend after next so another complete detail for Burb and Outback is in order. They'll have to wear sunglasses when I roll in


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Are you bringing your boxing gloves.









OOPS!







Did I type that out loud.









Have a good time.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You're funny







So far my experience with the .net gang has been really good and no problems. Actually quite the opposite, as they have been very helpfull and a good bunch to know.

The S. California crowd is especially gregarious and looks to be alot of fun. We are looking forward to meeting the new friends we have made there. Read any portion of the thread in the Rallys section and you'll see the goofy talk going on.

Try it you might like it


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Where do you buy this "3M's Marine grade wax"?

At a marine store?

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I found it in the boating section at Walmart. It is a little more expensive than the Meguires car wax. Name on the label is "3M Marine Fiberglass Wax" and "3M Marine Fiberglass Cleaner and Wax"

One of the guys I work with has been using it on his 2002 GMC crew cab as well as his 26' ProLine fishing boat, and both look showroom fresh, so I thought I would give it a try. They have both a cleaner/wax, and a straight wax. Label says it is good for all fiberglass/gelcoat and marine topside paints.

I haven't tried it on the Outback yet, but it does a nice job on the Chevy. Goes on and off real easy, and you can use it with an orbital polisher if you want.

Tim


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Tim

I have a 2004 Outback and this my 1st summer with it. I moved up from a pop up.

Thanks Again

Bil








l


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Tim

I have a 2004 Outback and this my 1st summer with it. I moved up from a pop up.

Thanks Again

Bill








l


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad I could be of service. Now if it would only stop raining on my days off, I might actually get to use it on the Outback!









Tim


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Try NuFinish. It works great, protects, easy on and off and leaves a brilliant shine.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Yikes! Talk about a blast from the past!!

Years ago this thread got me started with the 3M wax and I continue to use it today. Actually last Sunday..I washed and waxed the whole TT. What a job that is, at least I only wax the *entire * thing once a year. The front gets the 3M stuff about 3 times a year though.

Scott


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

http://properrvcare.com/


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

That ProtectAll ain't cheap.

If you choose to wax, I'd avoid the decals on the sides of the rig.

I use the 3M marine wax, myself.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

kmcfetters said:


> http://properrvcare.com/


cool link...


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

PROTECTALL I use it on TT, TV, and cars. Does not leave any white residue.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I just spray on Armor All and wipe it down. It has full UV protection for plastic. It lasts a long time and it doesn't get any easier to do. Spray on and wipe. Water beads every time I wash it.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

aplvlykat said:


> Guys i'm stuck, I don't know what to use on fiberglass siding? I used to use lemon pledge on my alum. sided motorhome, works good by the way, takes off all oxidation and black streaks and smells good too. Should I give it a try or use something else?


Use Nu-Finish. Outstanding product that protects, shines, and is very easy to apply and remove.


----------

